# dead sheep



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

why would a sheep that seemed healthy yesterday be lying dead this morning with lots of bloody foam from the nostrils? 
can you recommend a book on animal diseases and healthcare? Thank you


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Tabitha,

Sorry to hear about your sheep.

The first thing that comes to mind with foam/ blood is some type of poisoning, plant or something toxic.
I believe that bloat can also show up with the same symptom.

Will gather some helpful links together later.

Deb


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

A sheep blowing up after it is dead will often have blood and foam around the mouth. A dead sheep can be from multiple causes the only; way; to have an idea is to play medical examiner and cut it open and unless something is obvious you still will not know. One I did a post-mortem on had a plastic bag in its stomach.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sheep often dont show any symptoms until they are about to die



> can you recommend a book on animal diseases and healthcare?


The first two books on the list at the left are great for anyone with sheep

http://www.sheepbooks.com/LP.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Pasteurella pnueminia. Treat with tetracycline if so. A vet needs to do a post mortem from a fresh death to be sure. Healthy today dead tomorrow with frothy bloody discharge. There are other reasons as described but it sure sounds like pasteurella


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Rapid death with bloody foam from the nose and/or mouth is also indicative of clostridial disease. When were your sheep last vaccinated?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

